# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Абазов Альберт Бмтырбекович

## Рамета

Здравствуйте!Помогите найти мне моего дядю Абазова Альберта Батырбековича!Он много лет служит в вашем храме!Мне нужно сообщить ему что его отец умер больше года назад и брат разбился на машине и очень тяжело больна мать!!!Пожалуйста помогите,я вас очень прошу,его мама хочет его видеть!!!

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Здравствуйте!Помогите найти мне моего дядю Абазова Альберта Батырбековича!Он много лет служит в вашем храме!Мне нужно сообщить ему что его отец умер больше года назад и брат разбился на машине и очень тяжело больна мать!!!Пожалуйста помогите,я вас очень прошу,его мама хочет его видеть!!!


Сложно найти человека только по имени. Пожалуйста, укажите возраст Вашего дяди, город, где он может находиться. Еще желательно поместить сюда его фотографию.

----------


## Рамета

[QUOTE=Рамета;115653]Здравствуйте!Помогите найти мне моего дядю Абазова Альберта Батырбековича!Он много лет служит в вашем храме!Мне нужно сообщить ему что его отец умер больше года назад и брат разбился на машине и очень тяжело больна мать!!!Пожалуйста помогите,я вас очень прошу,его мама хочет его видеть!!![/                                                                                             Год рождения 5.12.1959, жил в Москве,последний раз он приезжал 8 лет назад делать загран паспорт,он с Кабардино-Балкарии,г.Терек,худощавого телосложения рост примерно 170-175 см.

----------


## варвара07

Здраствуйте!!!!!Фотографию  нужно бы  поместить,я вот  прихожанка храма на лицо  знаю  почти две  трети прихожан,а  по  именам их же  и не  помню.поэтому  по  фото  может  и  узнала бы ,а  еще  позвоните в  храмы на  динамо и на  ботоническом  в администрацию,может  он  живет  в одном  из  ашрамов.и  вообще кроме обычного имени может быть  его все знают по духовному имени,а обычное имя мало кому известно.

----------


## Рамета

Духовного имена к сожалению не знаем,и фотографии он все с собой забрал,ничего не оставил.

----------


## Vairagya das

Кто-то в Москве может связаться с секретариатом храма на Динамо, чтобы помочь Рамете?
Рамета, хорошо, если оставите какой-то свой контакт - тел-н или е-майл, на случай если с вами захочет
связаться тот, у кого информация нужная есть, а регистрации на форуме - нет

У меня есть моб н-р матаджи Вени Мадхавы, звонил только что, но он сейчас вне доступа. 
Кто-то из москвичей, может знает, куда звонить?
У секретариата ятры должен быть доступ к базе преданных, которые собираются учениками, знаю, что они обновляются,
пусть и не так часто, как хотелось бы. Там должны быть мирские имя и фамилия, год рождения. Если есть возможность поиска
по фамилии, то поиск не должен занять очень много времени.

----------


## Рамета

Большое Вам Спасибо,я вам очень признательна за Вашу помощь. Мой е-майл rameta87@mail.ru

----------


## Рамета

Добрый вечер! Если моего дяди Абазова Альберта Батырбековича нет в живых ,Как я могу об этом узнать?

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Составьте его фоторобот 
есть такая программа бесплатная в интернете 
составили и скопировали а потом тут выложили 
Так будет быстрее

----------


## Сергей Федорович

> Добрый вечер! Если моего дяди Абазова Альберта Батырбековича нет в живых ,Как я могу об этом узнать?


Попытайтесь найти его фото и выложить тут. Поспрашивайте у родных, одноклассников, неужели ни одной фотографии человека не осталось? В паспортном столе может быть?

----------


## Александр.Б

> Добрый вечер! Если моего дяди Абазова Альберта Батырбековича нет в живых ,Как я могу об этом узнать?


Вы наверное хотите чтобы какой-нибудь медиум дал вам ответ, например Аударья дхама?

----------


## Сергей Федорович

> Вы наверное хотите чтобы какой-нибудь медиум дал вам ответ, например Аударья дхама?


Он  тоже ошибается,не идиализируйте.

----------


## Сергей Федорович

Рамета,а что говорят в милиции?разыскивают? По крайней мере фотографию они должны найти,это не сложно для них.

----------


## Рамета

Он все свои фотографии забрал когда последний раз приезжал 8 лет назад,а в милицию пока не обращались,но собираемся в ближайшее время.

----------


## Vairagya das

Я написал матаджи Враджамрите, она имеет отношение к офису московской общины, обещала помочь. Написал ей по е-майл, Рамету добавил со-получателем. Надеюсь, сможет чем-то помочь

----------


## Александр.Б

> Он  тоже ошибается,не идиализируйте.


Я же русским по белому написал "например", никто вас не заставляет именно к Аударья Дхаме обращатся, есть и другие медиумы!
И можете быть спокойны, я никого не идеализирую, а ошибаются все люди, и даже "милиция"))))))))) в Б.Г. об этом говорится)))))))

----------


## Рамета

Добрый день! Год назад я обратилась к вам за помощью в поисках моего пропавшего дяди Абазова Альберта Батырбековича, недавно в милиции нашли его фотографию, которая у них сохранилась когда он делал паспорт 9 лет назад

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Здравствуйте,  Рамета. Скажите, за этот год что-то нового узнали вы о дяде?

Напишите, сколько лет назад он уехал в московский храм? Может, попросим всех преданных разместить это фото в фейсбуке, чтобы многие преданные увидели?

----------


## Рамета

За это год мы ничего не узнали,в 1989 году он уехал в Москву, в год один раз приезжал, последний раз приезжал 9 лет назад, загран паспорт получил, затем приехал проездом на полчаса, в Грузии был.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Ясно. Дорогие преданные, пожалуйста, размещайте фото на фейсбуке. Надо помочь Рамете узнать о судьбе дяди!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Можно сделать перепост моего сообщения https://m.facebook.com/?_rdr#!/story...6&ref=bookmark

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Есть первые новости от преданных:

 " Видели его в Кришна Баларам Мандире  (Индия, Вриндаван) в мае и в сентябре того года, он там живет несколько лет. Его духовное имя Амрита Гопал. "

----------


## Kasturika d.d.



----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Да, нашёлся. Васуман Прабху сейчас во Вриндаване, обещал передать, что его ищет племянница и мама.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> За это год мы ничего не узнали,в 1989 году он уехал в Москву, в год один раз приезжал, последний раз приезжал 9 лет назад, загран паспорт получил, затем приехал проездом на полчаса, в Грузии был.


Рамета, это он?

----------


## Рамета

Спасибо вам большое что нашли моего дядю, хорошо что он жив)))))Можно как нибудь с ним связаться? Мой телефон 89689848280

----------


## Рамета

Его отца нет в живых уже более двух лет, его мама болеет, все время спрашивает его, пожалуйста пусть он позвонит своей сестре 89094921022 и поговорит со своей матерью.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Рамета, Вашему дяде передали, что вы его ищете, что Мама болеет и ждет.
Человек, который передал, наверное, уже уехал из Индии. Попробуйте передать дяде ваши телефоны через преданных, которые живут во Вриндаване. Как вариант, попросите матаджи Ништхарани: http://www.forum.krishna.ru/member.php?u=11567

Я во Вриндаване буду не скоро.

----------


## Рамета

Спасибо вам за то что помогли найти моего дядю!

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Спасибо вам за то что помогли найти моего дядю!


Пожалуйста, Рамета! Когда буду во Вриндаване, подойду к нему. Сказали, что он продает книги в Храме.

----------


## Evgenui

Водитель Е.М.Амбариши Прабху  ученик Его Святейшество Джаяпатака Свами  одно время часто видел в храме на Динамо.Где он сейчас я лично не знаю.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

> Водитель Е.М.Амбариши Прабху  ученик Его Святейшество Джаяпатака Свами  одно время часто видел в храме на Динамо.Где он сейчас я лично не знаю.


Агастья Муни ?

----------

